# Anyone a YouTuber?



## Rant Casey (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm curious if anyone here on the forums creates videos, either on YouTube or elsewhere, whether for a career, a supplement, or just as a hobby.

I do as a hobby. I've had my channel since 2006 but I never uploaded anything until 2011. Because it's a hobby for me there is no theme to the channel. Closest I came to that was I called the COVID outbreak and lockdown beginning in January 2020 and did a recurring local news segment on it. Before that I had some video game clips on there one of which has over 100,000 views but I stopped playing video games (new ones at least) shortly after that.


When all the riots and political turmoil broke out I would go to events and film them and that got me a lot of views too but last year I went off radar and only uploaded maybe two videos and they were joke ones.

I'm thinking of doing more content this year, have had a steady 830 subs for a year or so. If anyone has recommendations on equipment and editing software that would be greatly appreciated.

Happy New Year y'all!


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm not but I am pretty much addicted to YouTube. I watch a wide range of videos on many topics. My favorite YouTuber is Freddy My Love, probably because if you just want to indulge in being totally frivolous and fun...watch her.


----------



## bretsteve (Jan 6, 2022)

ESFJMouse said:


> I'm not but I am pretty much addicted to YouTube. I watch a wide range of videos on many topics. My favorite YouTuber is Freddy My Love, probably because if you just want to indulge in being totally frivolous and fun...watch her.


Hahaha me too because youtube is a worldwide platform where we can find every relevant topic for us. In my free time, I watch entertaining content on youtube like animefiller cartoons. Obviously, this site is like another world.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone see how YouTuber Lindsay Ellis got cancelled? She was a great cinema critic and writer. She reviewed _Raya and the Last Dragon_, comparing it to _Avatar: The Last Airbender_. Apparently this was some sort of serious affront to the Asian animation folks and they pretty much ganged up on her. When she tried to talk her way out of it, it only pissed them off further. It was a total shit show, and the end result was they silenced one of the most insightful and interesting YouTubers I've ever encountered. She had a rare gift with words that just inspired me to want to learn more. She taught me things about cinema I never would have learned on my own. There are times when this whole "cancel culture" just stretches too far. 









Canceled or retired? Find out why Lindsay Ellis quit YouTube – Film Daily


After a considerable amount of backlash online, YouTube creator Lindsay Ellis has decided to call it quits. Find out what exactly happened for her to leave.




filmdaily.co







https://www.yahoo.com/now/lindsay-ellis-quits-youtube-months-233703211.html


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Anyone see how YouTuber Lindsay Ellis got cancelled? She was a great cinema critic and writer. She reviewed _Raya and the Last Dragon_, comparing it to _Avatar: The Last Airbender_. Apparently this was some sort of serious affront to the Asian animation folks and they pretty much ganged up on her. When she tried to talk her way out of it, it only pissed them off further. It was a total shit show, and the end result was they silenced one of the most insightful and interesting YouTubers I've ever encountered. She had a rare gift with words that just inspired me to want to learn more. She taught me things about cinema I never would have learned on my own. There are times when this whole "cancel culture" just stretches too far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, this genuinely bummed me out. I genuinely looked forward to her video essays. She has put in the work to be an sci-fi writer and has a published book and is working on a second. Hopefully she can get traction there in her next phase.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Whippit said:


> Yeah, this genuinely bummed me out. I genuinely looked forward to her video essays. She has put in the work to be an sci-fi writer and has a published book and is working on a second. Hopefully she can get traction there in her next phase.



Agreed. I would binge her for hours. When I heard the hubbub, I had to go back and listen to the "offensive essay" and I was nonplussed as to what the big deal was.


----------



## Rant Casey (Oct 8, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Anyone see how YouTuber Lindsay Ellis got cancelled? She was a great cinema critic and writer. She reviewed _Raya and the Last Dragon_, comparing it to _Avatar: The Last Airbender_. Apparently this was some sort of serious affront to the Asian animation folks and they pretty much ganged up on her. When she tried to talk her way out of it, it only pissed them off further. It was a total shit show, and the end result was they silenced one of the most insightful and interesting YouTubers I've ever encountered. She had a rare gift with words that just inspired me to want to learn more. She taught me things about cinema I never would have learned on my own. There are times when this whole "cancel culture" just stretches too far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about that instance with her but I ignore cancel culture and that's honestly one of the reasons I've kept my YouTube as a hobby. You only really have to worry about getting "cancelled" if people can target your income or your career opportunities (speaking as a childless male adult, I can't speak for people with families and others).

One of the bigger more popular channels I watch is Red Letter Media and I always found it interesting how they stay out of politics, really focus on movies, and haven't been cancelled. Yet hahaha.

I'll say though even outside of YouTube, "cancel culture" is a reason why I'm not on Facebook, Twitter, etc. I guess YouTube has been the only old social media (and use of that term is arguable) that I'm still on.


----------



## mike hussy (12 mo ago)

Yes, I am a YouTuber. I have a small channel where I create small clips of anime series, In recent times I watched Haikyuu filler list and then I create a small video using the best scenes of this anime series.


----------



## Participatinghere (10 mo ago)

I am not, but I did a bit of light editing for a friend. And I can recommend Movavi for beginners. The software is super simple to use and not expensive, works on all platfroms. Check this guide on how to merge videos on windows 10 to see how simple it is and intuitive. I hope I helped here


----------

